# Poodle Day Every October in Carmel--you're invited!



## PaddleAddict

I really, really, REALLY wish I could join you guys, but My husband and I won't be back from our anniversary trip until Oct. 3! Maybe next year for us!


----------



## FozziesMom

sorry we'll miss you PaddleAddict, we would have loved to meet you, but we can start thinking about 2012 too!  And it sounds like an anniversary trip is going to be fun!


----------



## lcristi

FozziesMom said:


> Schnauzerpoodle and I have decided to go to Poodle Day in Carmel, CA this year and we'd like to extend a special invitation to all members of poodle discussion forums to join us-or to let us know if you will be there! (Moderators: can we make this a sticky for awhile?)
> 
> More information is here: Poodle Day Events - Poodle and Labradoodle parade and event. There is a parade, off leash play on the beach, and cocktail parties, all dog friendly! Registration for the event opens March 30th and the cocktail parties on April 1. Since hotels and cocktail parties can fill up, we registered early and encourage others to do the same. Our hotel can be cancelled up to 7 days in advance and the PoodleDay events up to September 17th. So no reason NOT to book if you are interested in joining us for the fun!
> 
> If you are interested in going let us know here or in private message. It would be fun to get enough people together to go as an affinity group with matching shirts or hats. Even if we don't do that, it'd just be fun to meet people we talk to on the forum at a specific time or place.
> 
> For those who don't know about it, Poodle Day is a fund raiser for NorCal (northern California) Poodle Rescue. Carmel is one of the world's most dog friendly cities, with several lovely Bed and Breakfasts who allow dogs, a great off leash dog beach, and all kinds of dog friendly restaurants! October 1 in Carmel is spectacular with warm sunny days and no rain. Carmel's ~3 hours south of San Francisco Airport, or ~2.5 hours south of San Jose International Airport.
> 
> We'd love to see you there! arty2:
> 
> --FozziesMom and Schnauzerpoodle


I would seriously consider it. It looks like so much fun!
I put out a question about air travel and didn't see any answers.
What do you know about Standards (big dogs) and air travel.
What airlines are best? What is it like to fly your dog in cargo?
I'd love to hear from some pros who may have done it (to show).


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

PaddleAddict said:


> I really, really, REALLY wish I could join you guys, but My husband and I won't be back from our anniversary trip until Oct. 3! Maybe next year for us!


aww… I was hoping that this might be a good opportunity to meet Jager the cover boy 

have fun with your anniversary trip!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Icristi, sorry I have no recent experience flying a dog in cargo. My late schnauzer flew with me from AZ back to Hong Kong (22 hrs, changed plane at Taiwan) 10 years ago and he was in the cargo. He did fine. He didn't mess up the crate. He was all energetic when he saw me at the airport and produced the strongest stream of pee right at the parking lot. 

The regulations must have changed quite a bit since then so I guess you might want to wait for other forum members to chime in. I guess those who show their spoos might know better.

Otherwise, it would be great if you could join us at the Poodle Day event.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

*Poodle Day*

We are planning on being there ... 14 1/2 hour trip from BC. Through the Oregon coast! Great fall road trip!


----------



## FozziesMom

PoodlePowerPC, and all,

As we get closer we'll get an email list together so we can coordinate. Awesome news!


----------



## penny_ann

I'm planning to go!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

For those that are interested, I did some research and learned that most of the decent, dog-friendly hotels/B&B in Carmel and Monterey have a 2-night (some even 3) policy. Some require you to stay Thursday+Friday or Saturday+Sunday or Friday+Saturday+Sunday.

The Poodle Day parade begins at 9am on Oct 1 (Saturday) but finding a hotel room for Friday ONLY can be difficult because of the above mentioned weekend policy. I have found several B&Bs that do not have such policy. PM me if you want the names of these lodging options.


----------



## Bella's Momma

There's a POODLE DAY!?

That's only an hour and a half from me....but I first have to wrap my head around Bella being able to be surrounded by poodles and not turning into a yappy mess.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Just an hour and half away? You are so lucky! There's no reason for you to not go, BM~

Come join us and we will have a PF meetup


----------



## Bella's Momma

Should be fun! We wouldn't be doing any cocktail hours though, probably just watch the parade and enjoy all the poodly-goodness. Do you think there would still be a place/time convenient to meet up with everyone outside of a cocktail hour?


----------



## FozziesMom

I was thinking about the same idea myself Bella's Momma. The cocktail parties, by the way don't have to be about drinking. Carmel's got some lovely restaurants that take dogs. the parties are a benefit for nor cal rescue and you can get soda, etc. as well. Maybe a post cocktail party meet up or early Sunday morning play date on the beach, or a specific meet up at the beach on Saturday?


----------



## Bella's Momma

It's not so much the alcohol, it's that I will have a 6 and 9 yo with me and 'cocktail' parties do not tend to lend themselves to family dining. 

ETA: And I cannot IMAGINE taking Bella inside of a restaurant. Someday my goal is to have her sit at our feet at an outdoor establishment. LOL.


----------



## FozziesMom

Bella's Momma said:


> It's not so much the alcohol, it's that I will have a 6 and 9 yo with me and 'cocktail' parties do not tend to lend themselves to family dining.
> 
> ETA: And I cannot IMAGINE taking Bella inside of a restaurant. Someday my goal is to have her sit at our feet at an outdoor establishment. LOL.


I could be wrong but I suspect you will not be alone with having kids or dogs--one of the places (The Grove) is an outdoor area--the dogs can't be inside at all anyway. So you would be safe there. 

I definitely don't want to make you do anything you're uncomfortable with--my only goal is to reassure you.  That said, I think if we get a good critical mass it'd be fun to arrange an extra event, maybe beach on Sunday morning.


----------



## Bella's Momma

I will only be there on Saturday, since we are just 1 1/2 hour away, we won't be staying the night. So perhaps we can just find a quick meet-up spot at some point on Saturday to say hello before people head off to their respective post-parade activities.


----------



## FozziesMom

Bella's Momma said:


> I will only be there on Saturday, since we are just 1 1/2 hour away, we won't be staying the night. So perhaps we can just find a quick meet-up spot at some point on Saturday to say hello before people head off to their respective post-parade activities.


Great point, never thought of that! 

I'm thinking on the beach at a particular spot and time and/or maybe even at the starbucks near where the parade starts---does anyone who knows the area really well have a suggestion for a spot?


----------



## taem

I live here so I can do hoofwork. Just let me know what you want to know.

When I'm out and about tomorrow I'll snap some pix of the Barnyard area if I get a chance. The place mentioned on the web site, Carmel Valley Coffee Roasting Company, is a nice spot. Surrounding it are: bagel shop, chocalatier, bunch of restaurants with outdoor dog friendly seating including Swiss and Bahamian, pizza parlors both traditional and Cali-fancy, English pub, and there is a very good breakfast/brunch place.

About 30 seconds away is Raw Connections where you can grab some foods and such for your friends. The Raw Connection

I've never had to find lodgings here obviously but I would imagine it would be a whole heckuva lot cheaper to stay in Seaside or Marina and do the 5-10 minute drive down highway 1 than find a place in Carmel. Most of the dog friendly places are little spots in Carmel though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Y'all don't know how much I wish I could go with you guys!!! That area is like my second home.  I went to college in the Bay Area!!


----------



## FozziesMom

Next year Chocolate Millie! start planning ahead!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

FozziesMom said:


> Great point, never thought of that!
> 
> I'm thinking on the beach at a particular spot and time and/or maybe even at the starbucks near where the parade starts---does anyone who knows the area really well have a suggestion for a spot?


Yeah, we can easily go to an outdoor cafe and relax. We can figure something out. Can't wait~

@CM. We will see you and your crew there next year!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Next year! You must bring Millie to meet Bella! 

Taem, thank you! I have been to Carmel all of 3 days on our honeymoon, so I have no better idea than anyone else. Though I can do a reconnaisance visit between now and October, I am grateful to you for checking things out for us!


----------



## taem

I scanned a portion of a tourist map that I think will be helpful for showing the layout of this area:









Phone for animal clinic is (831) 624-0131
Carmel Mission Inn is (800) 348-9090. As you can see a very convenient location for this event. They can accomodate dogs, just need to let them know in advance.

I would recommend Cafe #2 (in The Barnyard) as the meetup spot. Cafe #1 (in The Crossroads) is nearer the starting point, but only by a minute (literally two blocks apart), and the outdoor seating is right next to vehicle traffic. Cafe #2 opens in back to a courtyard with meandering brick paths and park benches and shrubbery with many stairs and decks, with no vehicle traffic. If folks are planning on spending a half hour or hour here it's much more pleasant for dogs. (Humans too.) The Safeway is just a Safeway with a Starbuck's inside, you'd all be hanging in the parking lot. Tons of parking in both spots.

Barnyard courtyard area:

















When you come back from the parade you could grab a pint from Flanagan's Irish Pub and a slice from Allegro pizzeria and eat in the courtyard. Or have fondue over the fire pit at Lugano! This is poodle day after all...

There is a groomer, Suds and Scissors (831-624-4697), right across from Cafe #1 if anyone's poo needs to tart up a bit. Right next to Cafe #2 is Dawg Gone It, a dog goods store, if a leash breaks. You can rent bicycles right next to Cafe #2.

I can scan in street maps of the downtown Carmel area or the Big Sur area from the same tourist map, just let me know.

One last thing I want to mention. There's a thing called Institute for Canine Studies that is opening up here later this year, and they have an office right across from Cafe #1. Not sure what it's about, but they're building a gigantic campus. Maybe it might have relevance for some of you who are in the field and live near by. http://caninestudies.org/index.shtml


----------



## FozziesMom

that's awesome. I like the idea of meeting after the parade too, just a for a few minutes/half an hour so folks know faces etc. then on the beach we can play, etc.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Oh How I would LOVE to take Bella to the beach. Is it always a dog-friendly beach in Carmel? I was thinking of taking her to Santa Cruz but keeping her on a really long retractable.


----------



## FozziesMom

yes! the beach is lovely, and quite shallow and safe, especially at low tide, and always dog friendly. that's why the town is so great, they LOVE Dogs. the restaurants have DOG menus!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

@taem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## taem

Weather turned stupidly good so I snapped some pix of Carmel Beach. You access the leash free part here, where I met a woman with a poodle, the first of four women with poodles:









Walk down the steps and you're here:









To the north and south of the rock (to the north is the human portion):

















Chatted with a woman who was at the event last year, it was 300 poos. I cannot wait to see that, an army of 300+ poos on the march. That will be outrageous. What will the poos make of it all?


----------



## FozziesMom

*Registration open for parade and cocktail party today!*

Just a reminder that today, the registration opened up for the parade and cocktail party. Schnauzerpoodle and I will be at the cocktail party at Cypress In with Fozzie, Nickel and our ahem! Human men in tow.:angel2: 

here's the email I got: 

Dear Poodle Day Friend(s),
Poodle Day 2011 is just around the corner, and you won't want to miss out on this year's festivities, which include the annual poodle parade, beach play, and cocktail parties at some of Carmel's hottest dining spots – the Cypress Inn, Forge in the Forest, and Bistro Beaujolais.

Poodle Day not only offers a fun day for dogs and their human companions but also raises money for NorCal Poodle Rescue, which has been a haven for poodles and poodle mixes since 1986.

The day's festivities will begin with the popular parade led by Poodle Day's official bagpiper, Nancy Murray. Poodles, poodle mixes, and their human companions will march proudly through the dog-friendly Crossroads Shopping Village. Non-poodle family pets are welcome to march with their families, and breeder and affinity groups (e.g., service dog organizations) may march together. (Refer to our terms and conditions for requirements regarding marching as part of a group.)

Directly following the parade, the Red Cross will give a presentation on dog first aid, and NorCal Poodle Rescue will judge parade participants and award prizes for each poodle size category. Awards may include most eye-catching au naturel poodle or poodle mix, best costume or enhanced color, and best poodle pair or trio.

Grab a quick lunch at the Crossroads Shopping Village and head over to let your dogs have some splashy, sandy fun during supervised beach play. There will be designated areas for both large and small dogs. While there are many beach entrances, the closest to Poodle Day's designated beach play is at 13th Avenue. Check out our locations map online to get a better idea of the area as well as available parking.

Parade registration is now open, and all registrants will be entered in a drawing to win an Apple iPad as well as other terrific prizes. (Participants must be present to win.) You also can reserve your spot at one of three cocktail parties: The Cypress Inn, Forge in the Forest, or Bistro Beaujolais.
In the meantime, check out our website for more information on Poodle Day 2011 and read a Poodle Variety article highlighting last year's event and NorCal Poodle Rescue.
We can't wait to see you in October!
Warm regards,
The Poodle Day Team


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Thanks! 
I registered at the Cypress as well. Have booked in to the Hofsas House for 2 nights. So excited! I've heard so much about Carmel and what a great way to visit


----------



## amerique2

Sounds like a dream weekend! Wish I could meet you there this year and wish I had a poodle! Maybe next year... You'll have to be sure to let us hear all about it and post lots of pics!!!


----------



## CT Girl

I am going to be in the area but I think my dates are a little off. This sounds like a blast. I hope I am wrong about my dates.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

@CT Girl. Looking forward to seeing your silver boy!


----------



## Bella's Momma

Wow - 300 poodles!

Do we have to do anything if we're just going and not in the parade? I was thinking we'd just spectate.


----------



## FozziesMom

I don't think so, but gosh we'd love to have you in the parade with Bella! Your kids would love it, I think, too.


----------



## CT Girl

I am way off on my dates. We will be going in the spring. I will have to post a new picture of Swizzle so at least you can see what a cutie he is now.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

@CT Girl. Too bad that we don't get to meet you and Swizzle this time. But yes, please do post pictures of your silver boy on the forum. I'm sure a lot of people here are missing him. How big is he now?


----------



## FozziesMom

found the photographer's gallery with all the pics of last year's poodle day...so something to enjoy! 

Dasja Dolan Creative Photography & Design


----------



## Tyler

*Keep me on the list!*

I've stayed at the Cypress in with our two Stds, and it's a gas. The beach at Carmel is the best, and to see it covered in poodles would be too fun.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

Has anyone stayed at the Hofsas House? Their website looks great, hoping I made the right choice


----------



## Bella's Momma

Okay, so we ended up registering for the parade! I decided if we get to the point that we can bring her, walking with a group of poodles would be less stressful for her than having to sit and watch them all go by.

So what's par for the course here, do we have to dress her up or anything or is coming with a nice groom good? We don't have to dress up, do we?! LOL. I am going to have my Dd wear her dress with a poodle on it, though, of course! Maybe I get can my husband to wear a "real men walk poodles" t-shirt, but not likely.


----------



## FozziesMom

I haven't been before, but given that the day will move fast, I plan to wear stuff in the morning I can wear to the beach. I plan to just have fozzie in a fresh clean cut, though I'll probably splurge on a new collar and leash for the occasion. I have dark curly hair, so maybe we'll win the matching owner/dog contest. 

Looking forward to meeting Bella. Where are you staying?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I am not going to dress Nickel up but he would be freshly groomed that week. Like FM, I would probably throw in a new collar or so. I am not a big fan of dressing up my dog.


----------



## itzfoxfire58

FozziesMom said:


> Schnauzerpoodle and I have decided to go to Poodle Day in Carmel, CA this year and we'd like to extend a special invitation to all members of poodle discussion forums to join us-or to let us know if you will be there! (Moderators: can we make this a sticky for awhile?)
> 
> More information is here: Poodle Day Events - Poodle and Labradoodle parade and event. There is a parade, off leash play on the beach, and cocktail parties, all dog friendly! Registration for the event opens March 30th and the cocktail parties on April 1. Since hotels and cocktail parties can fill up, we registered early and encourage others to do the same. Our hotel can be cancelled up to 7 days in advance and the PoodleDay events up to September 17th. So no reason NOT to book if you are interested in joining us for the fun!
> 
> If you are interested in going let us know here or in private message. It would be fun to get enough people together to go as an affinity group with matching shirts or hats. Even if we don't do that, it'd just be fun to meet people we talk to on the forum at a specific time or place.
> 
> For those who don't know about it, Poodle Day is a fund raiser for NorCal (northern California) Poodle Rescue. Carmel is one of the world's most dog friendly cities, with several lovely Bed and Breakfasts who allow dogs, a great off leash dog beach, and all kinds of dog friendly restaurants! October 1 in Carmel is spectacular with warm sunny days and no rain. Carmel's ~3 hours south of San Francisco Airport, or ~2.5 hours south of San Jose International Airport.
> 
> We'd love to see you there! arty2:
> 
> --FozziesMom and Schnauzerpoodle


I wish I could come will be there on 14th of October, but not soon enough. I hope you have a good turn out.


----------



## LEUllman

Oh, this is just sooo tempting.


----------



## Bella's Momma

FozziesMom said:


> I haven't been before, but given that the day will move fast, I plan to wear stuff in the morning I can wear to the beach. I plan to just have fozzie in a fresh clean cut, though I'll probably splurge on a new collar and leash for the occasion. I have dark curly hair, so maybe we'll win the matching owner/dog contest.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting Bella. Where are you staying?


We're somewhat local, so just coming in for the day. 

I just didn't want my dog to be the only one not dressed up. LOL. I entered a 4th of July Red Wagon parade with my son when he was little and slapped a couple of bows on it, let's just say we were sorely under-decorated.


----------



## SECRETO

Hello all!

Ive been away for a while but I scan through here periodically...so hello again!

Im attending Poodle Day for sure (already registered) with my two Standards! Also bringing along my mom, sister, Eli's breeder and his mommy Gigi. I absolutely cannot wait to attend this event. Carmel is such a dog friendly town...it even has its own French Poodle Restuarant! 

Please add me in to the meet up during cocktail hour. That was already booked when I registered.


----------



## Bella's Momma

168 standards registered! Can you imagine?! Oooh I hope Bella is on best behavior...

So has anyone decided where to meet?

ETA: I'm a little concerned about making it there in time in the AM but of course now all the hotels are booked - bah! Can anyone who's gone before recommend someplace that might not be on the poodle day website? Alternately, and suggestions on where to park that day?

I don't know why it didn't occur to me earlier that in general parades are very early in the AM. *headsmack* We're going to have to leave at 6:30. Eeks.


----------



## Bella's Momma

Okay, so excited! I booked a hotel in Pacific Grove. There's just no way we could get there by 9 am otherwise, and still be happy friendly people.  I also extended our stay through Sunday, so we are up for meeting either day, but I think it'd be fun to put faces to names on Saturday if possible since there will be get togethers. We're still out for Cocktail Hour, but up for whatever else. I'm really nervous to try the off-leash play, though, I guess i'd better get us to a dog park soon! 

Has anyone decided more on where/when to meet? The Barnyard looked nice from taem's post. taem, you said lots of parking, would that be a good place to park then walk to the parade, you think? or someplace better? I'd love to just park once for the entire day if possible.

Everyone still coming? Schnauzerpoodle, Secreto, Fozzie's Mom, PoodlePowerBC, Tyler, PennyAnn, taem...anyone else?


----------



## FozziesMom

We are arriving on Thursday morning, as Fozzies Pa decided to take a couple extra days off. Our hotel was booked on thursday so we are staying in a different hotel thurs before moving to the lamplighter in for Friday and Saturday. 

If most folks are coming in Friday does it make sense to try a dinner on Friday? that way we know faces and names for meeting up on Saturday at the beach or whenever. I'm also open to a Sat dinner but the place i know (the forge in the forest) is the site of a cocktail party already and may be busy. 

anyone more local than me with ideas, maybe just an easy pizza? If not I can do some yelping and find a place.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

There is a great map of pet friendly restaurants at the Cypress Inn site ... Carmel California Retreats * Carmel Artist Workshops * Carmel by the Sea Hotels
Maybe something here will do. We will be in Napa Thursday, so in Carmel fairly early Friday, staying at the Hofsas House


----------



## FozziesMom

Hi all,

I am in the process of arranging a casual drop in event friday night and a casual pizza style dinner on Saturday for those who want it. 

I have had some stickers printed that you can use to put your screen name on on Saturday so that folks can find each others on the beach. It's a cute graphic of a poodle at the computer. (PS since I just lost my job, I'd be happy if someone tossed me a couple bucks or bought me a cocktail to help offset the cost of that). 

I will be at the Friday event handing out stickers or you can find me or Schnauzerpoodle on Saturday to get yours. I am undecided on Saturday, will check my energy level after cocktails. but I will pick a meet up spot for those who are interested in a casual get together

bring your stickers to each event to help each other out.

I'm a volunteer here and not the best at party planning so do be patient with me. 

you can also PM me for my cell phone # if you send yours and an email address I'll put together and mail out a little contact sheet before friday. 


FM


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

FM, thanks for your effort. Your first two cocktails are on me and Nickel


----------



## outwest

Carmel is a nice place to go, great choice! Wish I could be there.  I loved watching wild sea otters by kayak in the kelp beds the last time I went to Monterey.


----------



## FozziesMom

Hi all,

I have made a reservation for 6 people at Forge in the Forest on Friday at 7:30pm. I will tell them "Poodle Forum" so folks can just ask for us and find us. I'll hand out the stickers then for folks to put their screen name on. 

Forge In the Forest - Carmel by the Sea, CA

Please RSVP, otherwise I will reduce the size of the table to those who commit. I will also try to get a bigger spot if we need it. (Schnauzerpoodle is confirmed for a late arrival). Fridays can be hard to get a table in any town. I've been to this place, it's a good wide menu with a lovely outdoor space and an awesome dog menu. 

As for Saturday, I've thought about it and wondered: do we even need a group meal since we have the cocktail parties? or should we just let folks find their own buddies to dine with? I think I'd prefer a more serendipitous approach to saturday night. 

What do you think?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Sounds good to me.

Thanks again for taking care of this, FM.


----------



## FozziesMom

I have had no responses to the forum posts, if you are planning to join us Friday night, please let me know via private message by end of day Thursday so I can inform the restaurant. 

thanks


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Everyone, don't forget our dinner on Friday night at Forge in the Forest at 7:30. Ask for "Poodle Forum".

The Forge In The Forest Restaurant - General Information - Directions


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

CHANGE OF PLAN! ATTENTION!

Fozzie's mom just got a call from Forge in the Forest that said they are closing the outdoor patio for a wedding (!!!!!)

The NEW meeting place is Hog's Breath Inn Restaurant which is 2 blocks away from the original meeting place. 

Info here: Hog's Breath Inn Restaurant & Bar, located in Carmel-by-the-Sea, California, Hogs Breath Inn, Clint Eastwood Property


----------



## Maura9900

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1

We laughed and enjoyed the movie. We liked it so we bought it. The standard was a bonus.


----------



## taem

Well I hope to meet some of you at Poodle Day tomorrow. (Is there a spot where forum people will gather?) Me being me I missed the online registration but I think I'll go anyway and hover, I live just up the street. I think there is on-day reg for spots that opened up so I'll try to do that, so I can pony up my $20 since it goes to a good cause. But if no spots open up I'll buy a shirt or something.

Weather has been crappy here, the cold spell seems to have passed but it's been really foggy in the morning and generally cloudy, tide's been high on the beach so there is rotting kelp and standing pools of disgusting frothy kelp-juice and sand flies all over. (And 1 dead pelican as of this morning which all the labs rolled around in.) Forecast for tomorrow is good though, high of 70 and mostly sunny.

Starting to see poodles walking around everywhere now, and Crossroads is flying a poodle flag. And a crew setting up some sort of pavillion near the Bank of America, I guess that's Poodle Day related. 450 poodles registered!! That's crazy. As much sand as Sydney my mini brings home everytime she goes there, if all 450 poos went to the beach, the beach would lose like 2 metric tons of sand.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

taem said:


> 450 poodles registered!!



WOW! There were about 400 last year. We are not going this year  but I know a few PF members are going. I started seeing their pictures on Facebook. JEALOUS~


----------



## Mariah

Oh, by that time Dallas is gonna be about 10 mos old. I'm sure He'd love to go haha.
I'll see what I can do, I'm located about a little less than 2 hrs north.


----------



## salexander04

This would be so fun!


----------



## FozziesMom

We're already signed up for this Fall's poodle day: 

Poodleday.com

We are arriving Thursday, and may stay through Monday. TBD. As always, I'd love to get a contingent of PF people together some day. It's an amazing event. NOte that it does sell out, it's getting huge, so sign up early if you can!


----------



## Sweetteddy

I really really want to go but I don't think I can this year, because my Teddy is still a puppy and I am still teaching him not to jump and bite on leach and still other things to learn until I can control him......but I am very sure that next year he will be all good on that.


----------



## Ms Stella

Anyone else going this year to Poodle Day Parade in Carmel? We are so excited that we will be in that part of the country...so My mom, Stella, My Dh and Madonna and I are going this year. I know Nickel and his mommy are going..and Fozzie's mom. Anyone else?


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Sweetteddy Photo Album*

Sweetteddy,

Your photo album is adorable. Thank you. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## FozziesMom

I've long wanted to have a poodleforum gathering in carmel but we never seem to get it organized. perhaps friday night this year? what time are folks planning to arrive? We could also do a sunday morning brunch!


----------



## taem

FozziesMom said:


> I've long wanted to have a poodleforum gathering in carmel but we never seem to get it organized. perhaps friday night this year? what time are folks planning to arrive? We could also do a sunday morning brunch!


If you guys do a Sunday brunch here are some good places:

Carmel by the Sea, CA, Katy's Place Carmel

https://www.facebook.com/pastriesandpetals

These two are in downtown Carmel near where a lot of you might be staying and both have outdoor pet friendly seating. Pastries & Petals is unbelievably good! They have a hot breakfast menu, not just pastries.

Nearer the poodle day event itself are:

Breakfast Carmel

This is at the barnyard just across Rio street from the event.

And there is also stravaganza which is right where the event itself is held:

Cafe Stravaganza | The Crossroads Carmel

Both of these have outdoor pet friendly seating also, small in Stravaganzas case. All will be packed on a Sunday morning though, especially From Scratch and Katy's.

For an evening option the barnyard has Allegro pizzeria which serves wine and Flanagans which is a pub right on top of each other, with outdoor seating in both. There's Japanese and Swiss as well as Vietnamese right there also. Big brick path area with benches scattered about in between. Lots parking. This is also where From Scratch is located.

Home - The Barnyard Shopping Village, Carmel


----------



## FozziesMom

we are also huge fans of Carmel Belle because of the "indoor" pets allowed seating and awesome food. I swear we eat lunch there twice on every trip!


----------



## BellaRose

*Poodle Day*

Sounds like great fun! I'm in please add me to the list. 
My husband and I have a motor home and will be bringing, and one else going to be looking for an RV park?


----------



## cjay

Is there any place to park an rv?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose

*Carmel*

I Googled rv parks in Carmel and there are several. how many are coming in an rv? we could try to stay in the same park, sometimes parks have group sites. We have time to make all the reservations and have. Were is the event being held...what street? We might get an rv park that is close to were everything is going to be happening.


----------



## Kerri

I am new here. This sounds like great fun! What's the date?


----------



## BellaRose

*Poodle Day*

It's great to hear so many of you are interested in attending Poodle Day 2014! I'm so excited to be able to be making plans to do something special with my girls.

We might want to start planning and making reservations at an RV Park it will probably be very busy and reservations might go fast...not just because of this event but this is a beautiful time at the beach.


----------



## LEUllman

Poodle Day 2014 is scheduled for September 27, 2014. Here's the info: Poodle Day Events - Poodle and Labradoodle parade and event


----------



## Poodle Lover

Poodle and Labradoodle!!!!


----------



## Wild Kitten

Poodle Lover said:


> Poodle and Labradoodle!!!!


How unfair eh? 

Now the poodles can't even have a day all for themselves anymore ....... hate this "doodle/poo" craze


----------



## wiseoldwoman

I'm planning on going for the first time. I will have my 5 yo silver boy, Ziggy, and my new baby girl, Beyonce, who will be about 9 months by then. I would love to get the names of the one night lodging options. thanks for posting.


----------



## BellaRose

*Poodle Day*

Registration for "Poodle Day in Carmel" open on March 22nd. There will not be an on site registration. The fee is $30 per dog, you can go to poodleday.com to check out the program and to register on the 22nd.

If anyone on the forum lives in or near Carmel that would like to give suggestions of were to stay, both hotels/Inns and RV parks that are close to the events.


----------



## wiseoldwoman

FozziesMom said:


> I've long wanted to have a poodleforum gathering in carmel but we never seem to get it organized. perhaps friday night this year? what time are folks planning to arrive? We could also do a sunday morning brunch!


Great idea! Count us in. We are planning on arriving on Friday and leaving Sunday. I vote for the Sunday brunch idea (for whatever that's worth).


----------



## BellaRose

I love the Sunday Brunch idea, count us in.
See you there.....We will have a minipoo - red/apricot and golden doodle - white/cream.
Kerri, Poodle Day is the weekend of September 27th...check out poodleday.com for all the details and registration.


----------



## BellaRose

*Poodle Day*



Wild Kitten said:


> How unfair eh?
> 
> Now the poodles can't even have a day all for themselves anymore ....... hate this "doodle/poo" craze


Will we be seeing you there? Hope so would love you meet you Wild Kitten.


----------



## honda123

"Poodle and LABRADOODLE DAY.." -?- 

Labradoodle? Really? My husband is a Vet, and 100% of Golden-doodles, Labra-doodles, mini- doodles, bla-bla- doodles are from PUPPY MILLS. 

These mixed breeds sell for $$$. These doodle mutts are brought in with patella problems, hip dysplasia as pups and euthanized, eye disorders, testicle, psycho/temperament problems, allergies, and skin disorders, ad infinitum. 

These "doodles" keep us really busy, but the real crime is that these "doodles" are created in puppy mills: dark, stinky, lonely and loud places. I would love the day we do not have a "doodle" on the Vet calendar for the day.

Shame on reputable Poodle people that would support a "Doodle day" of any kind. I just can't imagine a real Poodle enthusiast supporting this event. Contrarily, I would think a real Poodle supporter would boycott this event.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

honda123 said:


> "Poodle and LABRADOODLE DAY.." -?-
> 
> Labradoodle? Really? My husband is a Vet, and 100% of Golden-doodles, Labra-doodles, mini- doodles, bla-bla- doodles are from PUPPY MILLS.
> 
> These mixed breeds sell for $$$. These doodle mutts are brought in with patella problems, hip dysplasia as pups and euthanized, eye disorders, testicle, psycho/temperament problems, allergies, and skin disorders, ad infinitum.
> 
> These "doodles" keep us really busy, but the real crime is that these "doodles" are created in puppy mills: dark, stinky, lonely and loud places. I would love the day we do not have a "doodle" on the Vet calendar for the day.
> 
> Shame on reputable Poodle people that would support a "Doodle day" of any kind. I just can't imagine a real Poodle enthusiast supporting this event. Contrarily, I would think a real Poodle supporter would boycott this event.


 This is a fundraiser for any dog with poodle in it ... 95% of the dogs needing to be saved are cross breeds. It is a fun day dedicated to a great cause, saving dogs! Even doodles deserve care and concern.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Carmel "Poodle Day" is on my "bucket list"! :airplane: It looks like a world of fun is had, while doing a world of good. :nod:
http://poodleday.com/pdf/poodle-variety13.pdf


----------



## Mahlon

Just registered and paid, can't wait to experience Poodle Day 2014  Looking forward to meeting other PFers and their pups there.


----------



## Jem

We are looking forward to supporting poodle/poodle mix rescue and having fun!


----------



## Streetcar

Chagall's mom said:


> Carmel "Poodle Day" is on my "bucket list"! :airplane: It looks like a world of fun is had, while doing a world of good. :nod:
> http://poodleday.com/pdf/poodle-variety13.pdf


Mine, too, Chagall's Mom ! Can't swing it this year, but fingers crossed, maybe next.


----------



## vegas

I don't even have a poodle yet, but I am going to Poodle Day to meet poodles and their people, and to find out about the good toy breeders so I can make plans for my future poodle!


----------



## Mahlon

vegas said:


> I don't even have a poodle yet, but I am going to Poodle Day to meet poodles and their people, and to find out about the good toy breeders so I can make plans for my future poodle!


Sounds like a great start and plan! Should be a great place to meet and see lots of people and dogs and get an idea of where to look into, that's right for you.


----------



## LEUllman

My daughter, "Remster" on this forum, has to be back at UC Santa Cruz that same weekend. Carmel is more or less on the way up for us. We aren't registered for the event, though, and it appears to be sold out. And bringing Beau along would make moving Remster and her stuff into her dorm room a lot more complicated. On the other hand, POODLES!! What to do?


----------



## Chagall's mom

LEUllman said:


> ... We aren't registered for the event, though, and it appears to be sold out. And bringing Beau along would make moving Remster and her stuff into her dorm room a lot more complicated. On the other hand, POODLES!! What to do?


Chagall just spoke with a west coast poodle friend and attendee to see if he could help. Here's what she told him, "You can get on the wait list. The info is posted on the website. There’s a good chance that things will open up. You can also go to the Crossroads Shopping Center and observe without being registered for the parade. There are videos on YouTube you can watch in order to see what the event is like." Go, Beau, go!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

We are getting ready for the Long trip to Poodle Day 2014! Watch for us and please say hi!!! Russell will be sporting his fall colors and his goat!Leo will be close by 







[/url]Untitled by PoodlePowerBC, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mahlon

Less than a week to go, and I'm excited to see all the poodles and get to experience Poodle Day for the first time. Hope to see some PFers there!


----------



## Jem

*Getting ready*

All spiffed up and ready to go! If you see us, say, "hello."


----------



## Mahlon

Jem said:


> All spiffed up and ready to go! If you see us, say, "hello."


Looking good! And will do


----------



## vegas

It's Poodle Day eve in Carmel, and the town is packed with poodles. They are mostly standards -- all dolled up and gorgeous. But so far I haven't seen a single mini, and only one toy. I hope the little ones turn up for the parade and beach-time on Saturday.


----------



## Mahlon

vegas said:


> It's Poodle Day eve in Carmel, and the town is packed with poodles. They are mostly standards -- all dolled up and gorgeous. But so far I haven't seen a single mini, and only one toy. I hope the little ones turn up for the parade and beach-time on Saturday.


Awesome to hear the poodle party has already begun! And I don't think you'll be disappointed, from pictures of last year and previous year it looked like there were lots of smaller poodles too  

Very excited to head over the hill tomorrow for a poodle day near the sea 

If you see Quinn & I, please feel free to say hello 

-Dan


----------



## vegas

I will look for you!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Ah man! I used to live there (pre-poodle)!! I would've loved to attend 

Have fun!


----------



## Mahlon

Sadly, we had to cancel our trip over to Carmel today, as Quinn and I were in no shape for it, and after getting packed this morning, I took an honest look at my exhausted little girl (and myself) and made the call.

Sorry we missed meeting and seeing you all  Was very much looking forward to it, but had to be the responsible poodle parent, and after all the excitement and play time yesterday, Quinn is still one tired puppy.

Can't wait to hear how it went and see pics so please feel free to share 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## exile

You know, I doubt that I will ever use color on Gina, but I gotta say, this really did catch my eye and looks pretty wild, just sayin.. This is from Carmel pics I perused...


----------



## vegas

The Poodle Day parade was terrific. I will post some pictures as soon as I get them loaded to my computer. There were hundreds of poodles, and a few doodles as well. The vast majority of the purebreds were standards, but there were a fair number of minis and toys as well. Afterwards the dogs had playtime on the beach. They all seemed to play well -- lots of chasing and some wrestling, but I didn't see any agression. 

There were a few sedate seniors as well -- including a couple of 17-year-olds. 

Most folks were from northern and central California, but there were several from Vegas and Canada as well.

Are there Poodle Days in other parts of the country? I guess it would have to be someplace with plenty of pet-friendly hotels and restaurants. Maybe Carmel is unique.

Anyway, it was great fun, and I'm glad I went. I met lots of poodle people, and learned a lot that will help me when I begin my poodle quest in earnest.


----------



## Jem

Bob in his Poodle Parade attire. The parade and all the events were great. Now we need a Poodle day in Southern California!


----------



## vegas

The Cabernet contingent was quite impressive!


----------



## PoodlenPrada

*Poodle days 10/3/2015*

Is anyone going to poodle days this year? It would be great yo meet some other forum members (and their humans lol)


----------



## vegas

I've marked it on my calendar, and hope I can make it.


----------



## zooeysmom

Shamrockmommy said:


> Ah man! I used to live there (pre-poodle)!! I would've loved to attend
> 
> Have fun!


I used to live in Carmel, too! My childhood years from 1980-1994. Didn't appreciate it then, but I love visiting now. What years were you there?



PoodlenPrada said:


> Is anyone going to poodle days this year? It would be great yo meet some other forum members (and their humans lol)


I don't even have my girl yet, but I have a ticket for us to go in the parade and am looking forward to Poodle Day!


----------



## zooeysmom

Well, bummer. With everything going on with my mom, and Maizie not being confident in the car, I decided we won't be going to Poodle Day this year. There's always next year. Maizie will be older and more secure, I'm sure.


----------



## Icancan

Coburg and I are attending


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Icancan said:


> Coburg and I are attending



Oh please bring back lots of pictures - it is on my bucket list to go someday!


----------



## Axeldog

Icancan

Did you and Coburg go to Poodle Day yesterday? 

We thought about taking Axel, but didn't get it together...


----------



## Icancan

Hello 

Sorry for the delay in my post my mom had my camera... Thanks for taking pictures MOM!!

All I can say is what an awesome day!!! This was the best event ever!! The Beach play was incredible!!! I think over 500 poodles attended the day! I know Coburg if he could talk would declare "Poodle day" the best day of his Life!! 

Bravo to everyone involved who put this Incredible event together :adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore:

It was funny when we were walking to the beach people stopped us and told us they thought they were loosing their minds seeing so many poodles 


Again Bravo and see you next year Sept 16th, 2016


----------



## Icancan

One beach shot from a distance....


Kendail


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I would have loved to have been there! What a sight it must have been!


----------



## zooeysmom

Oh dear, I just realized Poodle Day is on the same day as our Teal Run, so I won't be able to make it this year either! I had registered Maizie and was looking forward to it. Oh well.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

zooeysmom said:


> Oh dear, I just realized Poodle Day is on the same day as our Teal Run, so I won't be able to make it this year either! I had registered Maizie and was looking forward to it. Oh well.




Well, like you said before, there's always next year.


----------



## zooeysmom

TrixieTreasure said:


> Well, like you said before, there's always next year.


I am 100% going next year :lol:


----------



## zooeysmom

Anyone else going this year? For all the 500 poodles and their people going, I feel kind of feel like I'll be all alone so now I'm rethinking going. It would have been much easier to get there if I were still living in the Bay Area. But now, it's a lot of money and time to travel and if I'm not going with a companion, it may not be that fun. Maybe I'll save the money for Frosty's first show? Lawn in my backyard? What would you do?


----------



## politicalpoodle

My parent's are going to be there with our standard! It's to far for us and Leo is way too small, but maybe someday.


----------



## zooeysmom

What color is their dog and what's his/her name? I'll look for them! I decided to be brave and go by myself. We'll have a small group representing Rock'nRolla Poodles


----------



## jude0224

zooeysmom said:


> Anyone else going this year? For all the 500 poodles and their people going, I feel kind of feel like I'll be all alone so now I'm rethinking going. It would have been much easier to get there if I were still living in the Bay Area. But now, it's a lot of money and time to travel and if I'm not going with a companion, it may not be that fun. Maybe I'll save the money for Frosty's first show? Lawn in my backyard? What would you do?


Really knew to the forum..what event are you referring to..

Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


----------



## politicalpoodle

zooeysmom said:


> What color is their dog and what's his/her name? I'll look for them! I decided to be brave and go by myself. We'll have a small group representing Rock'nRolla Poodles


 Pur Fey is a black standard female. She's the sweetest!


----------



## zooeysmom

jude0224 said:


> Really knew to the forum..what event are you referring to..
> 
> Sent from my RCT6513W87 using Tapatalk


This is Poodle Day in Carmel, CA on October 7  A parade, beach play, cocktail parties, networking with other poodle lovers, etc. Poodle Day Carmel, CA | Poodle parade and events



politicalpoodle said:


> Pur Fey is a black standard female. She's the sweetest!


Okay, thank you, will look for her!


----------



## LizzysMom

Please, PLEASE take lots of pictures and post them here! I just love the idea of a Poodle Parade! I so rarely even see one pure poodle around here - it would be so fun to see so many at once.  Have fun!


----------



## zooeysmom

Will do, Lizzysmom! Thanks


----------



## politicalpoodle

Fey got all dressed up and everything! Apparently she's having a great time


----------



## zooeysmom

*Poodle Day 2017*

Aww, I saw Fey there, PoliticalPoodle! It was sheer craziness at the parade, so I didn't have an opportunity to figure out which black spoo she was! So many dogs, oh my. 

Well, we just did the parade and beach play. I'm sorry that I really only got pics of my dogs because managing them was challenging enough. They were really well behaved considering the stress of 400 poodles stuffed into a pretty small space. However, Frosty was trying to mount his half sister frequently :lol: Thank God I put their Easy Walk harnesses on. I wouldn't have had any fun with Frosty's sheer strength dragging me everywhere. 

We walked in the parade with the Rock'nRolla Poodles group. It was really nice meeting some friends from FB who have Frosty's siblings and half siblings. 

Then, the highlight for the poodles and me, was beach play! We went earlier than the crowd and the dogs had a total blast! All that pent up stress got released and forgotten quickly. Frosty and his sister Lola even met up for a bit. I was so proud of both of my dogs for having flawless recalls and they retrieved two other dogs' balls, but dropped them and ignored them when I told them to. 

After beach play we came home. Frosty didn't get carsick either way of the 1.5 hour drive!!!!! :adore: I had given him Cerenia to get here in Los Gatos from Chico (a 3.5 hour drive), but I probably won't have to give him anything going home on Monday because he could be over the carsickness now. As long as I get him well exercised before the trip, I think we'll be all right. 

So on to pics, and a video will follow!


----------



## Muggles

Sounds like such a fun day! Love the pictures. Glad Frosty’s carsickness seems to be getting under control too.

I was looking at some photos on Instagram and wow there were some crazy detailed clips/costumes! Did you guys see the giraffe?


----------



## zooeysmom

Yes, saw the giraffe and other AMAZING groom jobs!! :adore: Here are a few by someone on Facebook.


----------



## Vita

*Poodle day oct 6, 2018*

Since this thread was made a sticky over a year ago, I was curious if Poodle Day in Carmel, CA is coming around again. It is, and even has the same link as in the 1st post. It looks like so much fun, I wish I could be there for it!


POODLE DAY

Poodle Day on FB


----------



## zooeysmom

It sure is! Maizie and Frosty and I are going to beach play and out to lunch with our friends (Frosty's niece, Audrey) at our favorite dog-friendly restaurant in Carmel. Vita, I wish you could come! Maybe one day?


----------



## Vita

Oh ZM, I'd feel crazy blowing money on a long 5 hour flight for me n' Bella, hotel, food, for a day with poodles! My son and two nieces are spread out in Cali, so I'd have to visit them to make the trip worth it. That would be a 7 to 10 day vacation, right when my job slips into gear. 

It's incredibly tempting though; I don't treat myself often so that would be really nice. So nice I might not even come back except to put in my retirement papers and pack...


----------



## zooeysmom

People come from all over the country to do it at least once  Carmel is a beautiful town. snow enjoyed it when she visited me. Where do your son and nieces live?


----------



## snow0160

Carmel has to be one of the prettiest places I’ve ever been. Big Sur, which is right next to this area is seriously one of the prettiest places in North America. Anyone who goes would have a blast!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

I had plans to go (and a place to stay all arranged) but Luna being gone has foiled those plans. I would definitely not go without her, the thought of that is so depressing! Will be sad as her littermates are going. It will be a fun event for everyone who does make it!


----------



## zooeysmom

Big bummer, cfuzzy!! 

Happy Birthday, btw


----------



## chinchillafuzzy

zooeysmom said:


> Big bummer, cfuzzy!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, btw


Thank you ZM!!! You are too nice!


----------



## zooeysmom

*Poodle Day 2018*

We went to lunch with our dear friends who have Frosty's niece, Audrey, the black spoo in the first picture with Frosty, and then look at the fun they had on the beach! The people there were a mixed bag--some friendly, some snobs--you know, the usual for a dog event. 

When we first got there, we met the lovely blue spoo, Jasper, in pic 5, with his nice parents. We met the gorgeous silver Pinafore poodle, Tessie, who you see pictured with Maizie (last pic). They are relatives. We exchanged contact info because our dogs LOVED each other. Another dog that stood out was this huge black male spoo with a goatee. He was a real outgoing, mellow lover.

Such a fun day, and a nice escape from my mountain of school work


----------



## jcris

My sister and brother in law live in Del Rey Oaks, about 15 minutes from that beach. I used to have the luxury of letting my girls off leash there a couple times a week. Folks in that area are fairly affluent and go to great lengths to show case their standards. Parking for the event can of course can be a real challenge, so we park in the first available non metered spot and just walk through Carmel on our way to the beach. I think in years past they ran a shuttle from Carmel high school to the beach. You could actually just have a seat and watch it all pass you by and never make it to the beach. Great fun for poodle lovers and there are so many great shops, cafes and window shopping is also great fun. Many galleries along the way as well. And if you do make it all the way down to the surf the beach is absolutely pristine white sand not to mention you can watch golfers playing Pebble Beach. Such a gorgeous area. 
I hope to make it as well.
Once you do make down to the beach though , there is quite the hill of sand to conquer to make it back to the parking lot. I've huffed and puffed up that hill several times.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

jcris, would you believe I got the parking space closest to the sand last year? It was pretty awesome, since you described the parking situation very accurately (as well as the hill of sand LOL). 

I sure hope you can go this year. I'll probably do the same thing as last year--lunch with friends and beach play. Let me know if you go so we can meet.


----------



## doditwo

I live 2 hours up the coast on highway 1 from Carmel.
I’m putting this in my calendar for this year. Most definitely.
Mimi will meet her peeps. Awesome [emoji41] 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaizieFrosty

Dodi, since I may not be able to get my act together for our NorCal meet-up this spring, maybe we could just plan on Poodle Day?


----------



## IWantAStandardPoodle

FozziesMom said:


> Schnauzerpoodle and I have decided to go to Poodle Day in Carmel, CA this year and we'd like to extend a special invitation to all members of poodle discussion forums to join us-or to let us know if you will be there! (Moderators: can we make this a sticky for awhile?)
> 
> More information is here: Poodle Day Events - Poodle and Labradoodle parade and event. There is a parade, off leash play on the beach, and cocktail parties, all dog friendly! Registration for the event opens March 30th and the cocktail parties on April 1. Since hotels and cocktail parties can fill up, we registered early and encourage others to do the same. Our hotel can be cancelled up to 7 days in advance and the PoodleDay events up to September 17th. So no reason NOT to book if you are interested in joining us for the fun!
> 
> If you are interested in going let us know here or in private message. It would be fun to get enough people together to go as an affinity group with matching shirts or hats. Even if we don't do that, it'd just be fun to meet people we talk to on the forum at a specific time or place.
> 
> For those who don't know about it, Poodle Day is a fund raiser for NorCal (northern California) Poodle Rescue. Carmel is one of the world's most dog friendly cities, with several lovely Bed and Breakfasts who allow dogs, a great off leash dog beach, and all kinds of dog friendly restaurants! October 1 in Carmel is spectacular with warm sunny days and no rain. Carmel's ~3 hours south of San Francisco Airport, or ~2.5 hours south of San Jose International Airport.
> 
> We'd love to see you there! arty2:
> 
> --FozziesMom and Schnauzerpoodle


Greetings from Carmel, I just moved here and looking to get involved with Poodle Rescue. My Standard passed a year ago October 2019 and I'm now ready to start looking for another. Since COVID affecting socialization, wondering if Poodle Rescue has gone virtual? Thank you.


----------



## Olive Love

IWantAStandardPoodle said:


> Greetings from Carmel, I just moved here and looking to get involved with Poodle Rescue. My Standard passed a year ago October 2019 and I'm now ready to start looking for another. Since COVID affecting socialization, wondering if Poodle Rescue has gone virtual? Thank you.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum! This is a old thread and the event described on this thread may not be taking place due to Coronavirus. You should post in the Member Introductions forum. I hope you can find a new puppy.
Olive Love


----------

